# New to Bow Hunting



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

This is my first bow kill. Got this hog the other night. It was with just less than half of the moon showing. About a 15 yard shot. I did have my pins illuminated but no light to help me see anything else. After recovering my broadhead I found that I miss the heart by less than an inch high. Also found that my arrow went through both sides of the chest and the broadhead stuck in the shoulderblade on the opposite side. I THINK I AM HOOKED!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's awesome! Nothing like bow hunting. Congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It is very addicting! Congrats!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations. awesome kill!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats for sure


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Great hog...Congrats....Very addicting for sure


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep.....you're hooked. Good shootin.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on your first.


----------

